# Show Name Help! Blue Eyed Paint



## ItsNOWandFOREVER

Well my old horse looked just like him so maybe i can help with some names i used to call him!

How about something with azul. Incase you didnt know azul is "blue" in spanish.
Ummm im really bad at names lol. Blue eyes?
If u like rap, "the real slim shady" referring to eminem the rapper.
Im sorry if my ideas are horrible haha.!


----------



## horsea

Haha thanks! And no ideas are bad when I dont have any myself 

I was thinking Starry Eyed maybe, but I bet thats common.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER

horsea said:


> Haha thanks! And no ideas are bad when I dont have any myself
> 
> I was thinking Starry Eyed maybe, but I bet thats common.


Noo ive never heard that ! Its pretty cute i just thought of starry night or Starry Knight with a "k" coming from your idea. Or star bright, star light lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintLovinGirl

How is he bred?


----------



## 40232

I would combine his parents names if they are registered


----------



## FaceTheMusic

Going off of his barn name I have a couple of ideas. What about Cosmic Fury, Cosmo Decked Out, Color Me Cosmic or (just because lol)IM No Indigo?


----------



## horsea

I don't know his parents names  I wish because then it would be a lot easier. I'm no indigo is really cute hahaha


----------



## DancingArabian

Cosmo Kramer

I kind of liked Blue Eyed Paint though, not sure why. Simple and to the point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Val1991

Keep in mind mind that over the loud speaker you will be introduced as "So-and-so" on "Horse" So you kind of want it to flow. Just some random things off the top of my head refering to blue/indigo/cosmic/outerspace/slow paced


Blue Cosmos
Blue Skies Ahead
Go for Blue
A Comet's Tail
Oh so Blue
Blue without You
A Blue Moon
Slow to Go Indigo
Indigo Dreams
One Lazy Afternoon
A Path to the Stars
Sapphire Stars
Love Those Baby Blues
Blue Eyed Cosmos
Color Me Blue/Indigo
Blue Indian 
Captain Cosmos
Slow and Steady
The Stars in Your Eyes

K, I'm officially out of thoughts. Hope I was of some help ^^


----------



## themacpack

FaceTheMusic said:


> Going off of his barn name I have a couple of ideas. What about Cosmic Fury, Cosmo Decked Out, Color Me Cosmic or (just because lol)IM No Indigo?


I like Color Me Cosmic


----------



## Val1991

Slow to Go Indigo
Blue-eyed Indian


----------



## Saddlebag

Aaah, he needs a name appropriate to english classes, a dignified name. Lancaster
Skip a Beat
Cashin Out
Bolero


----------



## horsea

I'm really liking how Color Me Cosmic sounds. It would be appropriate both english and western and just rolls well. I'll check with the pinto association and Paint association just because 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

